# Fail in installing arch linux in bhyve using iohyve.



## Alain De Vos (Sep 14, 2020)

What I do:

```
#!/usr/local/bin/zsh -x
export COLORTERM=no
export TERM=vt100
ih="arch"
iso="archlinux-2020.09.01-x86_64.iso"
isofull="/home/root/iohyve/archlinux-2020.09.01-x86_64.iso"
iohyve setup pool=zfsada0s1
iohyve setup kmod=1
iohyve cpiso $isofull
iohyve list
iohyve stop      $ih
iohyve destroy   $ih
iohyve forcekill $ih
zfs destroy zfsada0s1/iohyve/$ih/disk0
zfs destroy zfsada0s1/iohyve/$ih
iohyve create    $ih 70G
iohyve set       $ih ram=1024M
iohyve set       $ih cpu=2
iohyve set       $ih tap=tap1
iohyve set       $ih con=nmdm1
iohyve set       $ih description=$ih
iohyve set       $ih loader=grub-bhyve
iohyve set       $ih os=arch
iohyve install   $ih $iso
```


```
export COLORTERM=no
export TERM=vt100
screen /dev/nmdm1B
```

The last drops into grub. Doing ls gives : (cd0) (cd0,msdos2) (host)
But normally then kernel should be starting.

When i try?

```
root=(cd0)
linux (cd0)/arch/boot/x86_64/vmlinuz-linux
initrd (cd0)/arch/boot/x86_64/archiso.img
grub> boot
```

I receive :

```
[    4.747959] ACPI Error: Could not enable RealTimeClock event (20200528/evxfevnt-182)
:: running early hook [udev]
Starting version 246.3-1-arch
:: running early hook [archiso_pxe_nbd]
:: running hook [udev]
:: Triggering uevents...
:: running hook [memdisk]
:: running hook [archiso]
:: running hook [archiso_loop_mnt]
:: running hook [archiso_pxe_common]
:: running hook [archiso_pxe_nbd]
:: running hook [archiso_pxe_http]
:: running hook [archiso_pxe_nfs]
:: Mounting '/dev/disk/by-label/' to '/run/archiso/bootmnt'
Waiting 30 seconds for device /dev/disk/by-label/ ...
ERROR: '/dev/disk/by-label/' device did not show up after 30 seconds...
   Falling back to interactive prompt
   You can try to fix the problem manually, log out when you are finished
sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
```

Is there a problem with bhyve and "newer" kernels ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2020)

I already found installing debian in bhyve fails when the installation is done on a xfs partition.
Maybe a problem in grub2-bhyve ?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2020)

Further testing with the endeavorous OS arch derivative.
Using uefi loader this gives "unhandled ps2 mouse command 0xe1".
Nothing more.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Sep 15, 2020)

I managed to install debian on bhyve using iohyve.
But bummer there is no sndio option in the debian firefox-esr rules file.
pci soundcard passthrough to the host worked fine.


----------

